# W2W wide body availability?



## kazido (May 10, 2013)

Hey,

I live in Australia and have seen pics of some wide body kits. The one I really like is the W2W metal kit that seemed to sell for $16k a number of years ago.

I understand the company has gone bust and the molds or whatever they were used to create them are now lost or in disrepair.

Does anyone have an update on whether anyone was pursuing this to get them reborn, or at least maybe getting some fiberglass molds made up from a GTO that has them?

I would be very keen on the panels or in an extreme case, purchase a GTO which has them and export to Australia.

Was there only one car that had them or did these actually sell? Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers, Don


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The only one I know of is Autoform Group in Holland, Michigan


----------



## kazido (May 10, 2013)

svede1212 said:


> The only one I know of is Autoform Group in Holland, Michigan


Hi svede1212,

I had a look but still prefer the the W2W, thanks for the info though, always good to see something different. Thanks for looking!
:cheers


----------

